# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD zulmü "BİZE YEMEK GETİREN KADINI: "HAVAYA UÇURDUK!" "

## ceydaaa

1815.jpgIrak'ta 3 dönem görev yapan ABD deniz onbaşı Jason Washburn:

"Yürüyen bir kadın hatırlıyorum. Elinde büyük bir çanta vardı ve bize doğru geliyor gibi görünüyordu. Sonra biz onu, Mark 19 otomatik bomba atıcısıyla vurduk. Toz duman kalktığında, çantanın meyve ve sebzelerle dolu olduğunu gördük. Bize yiyecek getirmeye çalışıyormuş ve biz onu havaya uçurduk."

Washburn, Irak'taki çatışmaların tartışıldığı; insanlık dışılığı, ordudaki cinsel ayrımcılık, sivil şahitlik, gazilerin sağlığı ve ordunun çöküşü gibi konuları işleyen panelde, ne kadar savsak ve ihmalkar olduklarını duygusal olarak itiraf etti: 

"Üç dönem görevim sırasında saldırı kuralları epey değişti. Tehlike ne kadar büyükse, o kadar şiddetli olmamıza izin vardı ve karşılık vermemiz bekleniyordu. Yapmamız istenen ve desteklenen başka bir şey daha vardı, göz kırpıp yap dedikleri Bizden 'silahlar' ya da 'kürekler' taşımamız isteniyordu. Eğer bir sivili yanlışlıkla öldürürsek, vücudun üzerine o silahı ya da küreği bırakıyorduk, böylece direnişçi gibi görünüyorlardı."

Yazarın şahit olduğu dört günlük anlatımlar, kitapta toplandı. Her sayfa, Irak'ta neler yapıldığını anlatan askerlerin yıkıcı hikayeleriyle dolu olduğu için, dayanması çok zor

Kitapta, ölülerden toplanan "hatıra" fotoğraflarından, sivillerin işkencesine ve doğranmasına kadar her şey var. Yazar Glantz:

"Bu savaşta olup bitenlerin ve savaşın gerçekte ne olduğunu, tarihe not düşmek istiyoruz" dedi.

----------

